# make buildworld failing



## doc1623 (Apr 24, 2014)

`make buildworld` is failing with


```
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_lib.c:887:6: error: redefinition of 'BN_consttime_swap'
```
and

```
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_lib.c:835:6: note: previous definition is here
```

I can set 
	
	



```
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=1
```
 but that'll take all night, so I figured, I would ask first.

Thanks,

long

```
2 -DAES_ASM -DBSAES_ASM -DVPAES_ASM -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_MONT -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_MONT5 -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_GF2m -DMD5_ASM -DGHASH_ASM -DSHA1_ASM -DSHA256_ASM -DSHA512_ASM -DWHIRLPOOL_ASM -I/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/asn1 -I/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/evp -I/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/modes -std=gnu89 -Qunused-arguments -fstack-protector -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-conversion -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter -Wno-parentheses -c /usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_kron.c -o bn_kron.o
cc   -O2 -pipe  -DTERMIOS -DANSI_SOURCE -I/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl -I/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto -I/usr/obj/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto -DOPENSSL_THREADS -DDSO_DLFCN -DHAVE_DLFCN_H -DL_ENDIAN -DOPENSSL_IA32_SSE2 -DAES_ASM -DBSAES_ASM -DVPAES_ASM -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_MONT -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_MONT5 -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_GF2m -DMD5_ASM -DGHASH_ASM -DSHA1_ASM -DSHA256_ASM -DSHA512_ASM -DWHIRLPOOL_ASM -I/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/asn1 -I/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/evp -I/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/modes -std=gnu89 -Qunused-arguments -fstack-protector -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-conversion -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter -Wno-parentheses -c /usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_lib.c -o bn_lib.o
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_lib.c:887:6: error: redefinition of 'BN_consttime_swap'
void BN_consttime_swap(BN_ULONG condition, BIGNUM *a, BIGNUM *b, int nwords)
     ^
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_lib.c:835:6: note: previous definition is here
void BN_consttime_swap(BN_ULONG condition, BIGNUM *a, BIGNUM *b, int nwords)
     ^
1 error generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_lib.c:887:6: error: redefinition of 'BN_consttime_swap'

/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_lib.c:887:6: error: redefinition of 'BN_consttime_swap':q
Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```


----------



## doc1623 (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok, it didn't take as long as I thought but it didn't make any difference. Any ideas?


```
2 -DAES_ASM -DBSAES_ASM -DVPAES_ASM -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_MONT -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_MONT5 -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_GF2m -DMD5_ASM -DGHASH_ASM -DSHA1_ASM -DSHA256_ASM -DSHA512_ASM -DWHIRLPOOL_ASM -I/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/asn1 -I/usr/src/secure/lib/libcr
ypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/evp -I/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/modes -std=gnu89 -Qunused-arguments -fstack-protector -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-
equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-conversion -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter -Wno-parentheses -c /usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_lib.c -o bn_lib.o
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_lib.c:887:6: error: redefinition of 'BN_consttime_swap'
void BN_consttime_swap(BN_ULONG condition, BIGNUM *a, BIGNUM *b, int nwords)
     ^
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_lib.c:835:6: note: previous definition is here
void BN_consttime_swap(BN_ULONG condition, BIGNUM *a, BIGNUM *b, int nwords)
     ^
1 error generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```


----------



## trh411 (Apr 24, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD are you trying to build? Did you delete /usr/src before checking out the source? What was the command you executed to checkout the source? Provide the output of `svnlite info /usr/src`.


----------



## doc1623 (Apr 24, 2014)

I didn't check out a new version before those attempts. I have now and I'm trying again. I'll post all the info you want if it fails. 

Thanks,


----------



## kpa (Apr 24, 2014)

The question was which branch of the FreeBSD sources,  head, stable/10 or something else?


----------



## doc1623 (Apr 25, 2014)

I used 


```
svn checkout https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/release/10.0.0 /usr/src
```

and it worked this time. 

I'll move on in creating the jail (my intent). Let me know if that's the wrong source code.

Either way,

Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 25, 2014)

doc1623 said:
			
		

> make buildworld is failing with
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER is only for ports.  For source, use the -j option:
`make -j8 buildworld`


----------



## kpa (Apr 25, 2014)

doc1623 said:
			
		

> I used
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That's not the correct branch for 10.0-RELEASE, use https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/releng/10.0 instead. What you now have is 10.0-RELEASE without any security or errata updates that have been issued after the initial release of 10.0.


----------



## doc1623 (Apr 25, 2014)

wblock said:
			
		

> MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER is only for ports.  For source, use the -j option:
> `make -j8 buildworld`



Thanks @wblock@ nice to know.



			
				kpa said:
			
		

> That's not the correct branch for 10.0-RELEASE, use https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/releng/10.0 instead. What you now have is 10.0-RELEASE without any security or errata updates that have been issued after the initial release of 10.0.



Thanks @kpa, I do get confused with the different directories.


----------

